
Google braced for Brussels penalty over abuse of Android market dominance - IBM
https://www.ft.com/content/e41c8d86-6997-11e8-b6eb-4acfcfb08c11
======
ocdtrekkie
It's about time. All credit due for thoroughness, but it's insane how long
antitrust cases take. You'd think open and shut cases could be processed
faster.

